# Old Remington saw wont run



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm working on a Remington Super 75. I'm having trouble getting it to idle. It will rev up, But when I let off the gas it dies. I rebuilt the carb, But I didn't pop out the welch plugs. I think I'll start with that. If anyone wants to add their two cents, please feel free. Thanks for your input. Bruce


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

*Remington saw*

I took the carb apart again. This time I popped the welch plugs and soaked the carb for two days in carb cleaner. blew it out with air. I set the high and idle jets to one turn open. I adjusted the idle screw 3/4 turn after it touched the throttle shaft. The saw will start on choke, then I open the choke and it will idle for a while then quit. Has anyone worked on one of these saws? Thanks Bruce


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't worked on your saw, but I usually start tuning my saws with the hi and low set at about 1.5 turns then work from there. I have just recently discovered that ultrasonic cleaners do a great job of getting the debris out of stubborn carburetors. Maybe you can soak it in an USC. Good Luck


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

I tried one turn out, one and a half turns, nothing seems to work. Bruce


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While you have it running, spray some carb/brake cleaner behind the carb and along any mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak and can take the appropriate action. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Try what GeoGrubb said to do, he is the one I listen to, he hasn't failed me yet!!!!!.


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll try it when I get a chance to get back in the shop. Thanks Bruce


----------

